# Never Shoulda Let them Watch Gangster Movies...



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL!! How perfect and hilarious! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

lol love it! x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, thats funny and cute!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

funny ....cute....!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

lol...sooo cute


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

You Legend! You should make a whole series of these!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I love the old gangster movies..Edward G., James Cagney, Humphrey Bogart...lol That is hiliarious!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

LMBO too cute


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

HollieC said:


> You Legend! You should make a whole series of these!


Maybe I will...what a great idea! Thanks!
So glad that everyone got a giggle...


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

they would make nice greeting cards - great photo


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww how cute and funny!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL Funny!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Very funny !!


----------

